# WLP002



## Grainer (20/4/14)

Recipe Suggestion .... For WLP002 doing a imperial stout but want to do seething else that is good .. Any suggestions?


----------



## carniebrew (20/4/14)

Considered WLP004?
http://www.whitelabs.com/yeast/wlp004-irish-ale-yeast


----------



## Dips Me Lid (23/4/14)

I don't know how big your stout is gonna be but WLP 007 gives a similar profile to WLP 002 but with roughly 10% more attenuation, if your OG is high it could be good for a dryer finish. I love the flavours these two produce in dark beers.


----------



## Spiesy (24/4/14)

I agree. I think WLP007 will be best suited for your Imperial Stout. 

It is rated as the best suited for this style by WL's.


----------



## GalBrew (8/5/14)

Sorry to resurrect this one, but how well does WLP007 floc? Does it drop out as well as 002 or is there a trade off for the increase in attenuation?


----------



## Spiesy (9/5/14)

002 floc's better.


----------



## Fat Bastard (22/5/14)

Not much flocs better than 002. It's definately a lazy bastard though and leaves a lot of residual sweetness in my Bourbon/Vanilla Imperial Porter, which is probably what you want in that sort of beer. 

I'm looking to brew this one without the bourbon and vanilla, and was looking for a yeast that would dry it out a bit more without going to the full on dryness of 001/05/1056. I think 007 may fit the bill.


----------

